# Winter tyre suggestions



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

New car coming in a few weeks - 16" alloys, 205/55 R16 V rating.

I've got an option on a second set of alloys which I'm toying wth getting for winter tyres.

Looking to find a good winter tyre - based on personal experience can members make any suggestions please?

TIA


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm buying Avon Ice Touring once I get my wheels refurbed. 100 a tyre for 18's


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've used vredestein snowtrac 3 for my winter tyres last three winters, been brilliant, never get stuck and no bother pulling away in fairly deep snow.

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Vredestein/Snowtrac-3.htm

Have driven a car with the higher performance Wintrax Xtreme and they are really good, almost like driving with a normal summer tyre on.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I love Michelin s X Ice , the best Winter tire I ever had .


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys - I've never used winter tyres before so this is entirely new to me, but being up here in darkest coldest Jockistan it makes sound sense.

Anyone else?


P.S. don't really want to pay more than £100/corner as the wheels are already costing me £400


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> I've used vredestein snowtrac 3 for my winter tyres last three winters, been brilliant, never get stuck and no bother pulling away in fairly deep snow.
> 
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Vredestein/Snowtrac-3.htm
> 
> Have driven a car with the higher performance Wintrax Xtreme and they are really good, almost like driving with a normal summer tyre on.


Knowing that you're not a million miles from me, where did you buy yours?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I got mine from http://www.mytyres.co.uk/cgi-bin/rs...an=Wi&m_s=3&x_tyre_for=ALL&rsmFahrzeugart=ALL

£76 a corner, I got them with steel wheels and they were £118 each.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's great - I'm seriously looking at these, they certainly review well.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

There are plenty of others on the market but I've had them for 3 years done over 15k on them and still got 5mm left on each. Probably need to change the fronts because once you go much below 5mm they aren't as effective as a snow tyre.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The Vredestein Snowtracs get great reviews and my other half had, their identical rebrand, Maloya Davos on her 1-series (same size as you're asking for) last winter and they were absolutely brilliant.

The prices for them have flipped on their head a bit this year though. When I bought them, about this time last year, the Vredesteins were £87 a corner and we got the Maloya's for £52. Both prices were from mytyres.

When I was looking, I read loads of reviews and narrowed the list down to;
Avon Ice Touring ST (Sister has them on her auto-330D and, again, brilliant)
Vredestein Snowtrac 3
Maloya Davos
Nokian D3
Goodyear Ultragrip
Toyo SnowProx S953

Models might have changed since last year though, but the other places I looked at were pneus-online, oponeo and camskill.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Where did you get them fitted - can you get the like of Kwik-con, National, ATS, McConnechy's to fit your own tyres to wheels easily?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

As above, Camskill are usually there or there abouts on price


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Where did you get them fitted - can you get the like of Kwik-con, National, ATS, McConnechy's to fit your own tyres to wheels easily?


Didn't mean to thank that post, lol.

Worth having a look on yell/online for a local mobile fitter. Saves having to lug all the stuff to/from them.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Worth having a look on yell/online for a local mobile fitter. Saves having to lug all the stuff to/from them.


Didn't think of that - good idea :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

As a side note, you might struggle to find V rated tyres, or find they're considerably more expensive.

For winters you'll probably find it easier to find and still be safe with H (130mph) or even T (118mph) rated ones.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Most seem to be "T" rated. I'm quote happy with that, 18mph is 48mph+ faster than I am ever likely to drive, especially in winter conditions.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you do want to take them to a tyre fitter I can highly recommend Tawse Tyres in Inverurie. Might be a bit of a trek though if you're well up in Moray.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

im just in the process of sorting my winter tyres out. Ive managed to get a set of audi tt 16" alloys and just after I got them last winter I did pick up a bargain of 2 x hankook tyres that had just 100's on miles on them.

so looking to sort another 2 to match , found http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/
these have been the cheapest price ive found out of trying a few of my places ive purchased tyres from. these will come to you too and prices included fitting and balancing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm surprised the 'you don't need winter tyres' crew haven't crashed the party yet!!, anyway I had Vredestein wintrac extreme on my scirocco and they were Ok, money no object then I would go for the Michelin winter tyres.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> If you do want to take them to a tyre fitter I can highly recommend Tawse Tyres in Inverurie. Might be a bit of a trek though if you're well up in Moray.


That takes me back - I lived in Inverurie a lifetime and a half ago


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Shaun said:


> I'm surprised the 'you don't need winter tyres' crew haven't crashed the party yet!!, anyway I had Vredestein wintrac extreme on my scirocco and they were Ok, money no object then I would go for the Michelin winter tyres.


Agreed that Michelin take a lot of beating, but tend to be expensive.

Michelin tyres and I go back a very long way, back to the ZX and XZX of the late seventies, they seemed to last for ever


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys for your useful and much appreciated input. I'm waiting for the final "go ahead" from higher authority, but I think she'll co-operate


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I'm surprised the 'you don't need winter tyres' crew haven't crashed the party yet!!, anyway I had Vredestein wintrac extreme on my scirocco and they were Ok, money no object then I would go for the Michelin winter tyres.


You don't need winter tyres you pussy


----------



## DirtyDog (Aug 11, 2009)

I ran Goodyear Ultragrip 8's in that size for the last two winters. Nice tyre & not too soft in the milder weather. I have them on an old A6 quattro. Don't intend to get stuck anywhere!

Wear on inner sides from poor tracking/camber/dead shocks after 228k miles etc. meant that I had to buy a fresh set this month. 
Went with the Conti [wintercontact?] 850's. Camskill have them at a good price right now & they clear the boards with good reviews from continental Europe!
It'll be interesting to see how they compare this winter.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I ran Nexan winguards last year, pretty cheap compared to the others but were very good in the wet and cold, snow was ok but not outstanding, they were better than the Pirellis though in similar conditions. Bare in mind most people stay on summers so if you stuck in traffic the best winter tyres are mot going to make a difference, however the celestial winters are better than the best summers. Think of them as being good in the cold and giving better grip.

I would not spend silly amounts on winter tyres,


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> You don't need winter tyres you pussy


Of course not, I'm just doing it to keep the tyre workers in beer money


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

DirtyDog said:


> I ran Goodyear Ultragrip 8's in that size for the last two winters. Nice tyre & not too soft in the milder weather. I have them on an old A6 quattro. Don't intend to get stuck anywhere!
> 
> Wear on inner sides from poor tracking/camber/dead shocks after 228k miles etc. meant that I had to buy a fresh set this month.
> Went with the Conti [wintercontact?] 850's. Camskill have them at a good price right now & they clear the boards with good reviews from continental Europe!
> It'll be interesting to see how they compare this winter.


Thanks - some good prices there.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Goodyear Ultragrip 8's , superb, when the missus and I had to get to the Chemo days in the Snow, they were worth their weight in Gold,, went everywhere when most cars were stranded in the hills around High Wycombe.
Incidentally I went for the T rated ones, figured that I would never be going at 118mph in the snow.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Goodyear Ultragrip 8's , superb, when the missus and I had to get to the Chemo days in the Snow, they were worth their weight in Gold,, went everywhere when most cars were stranded in the hills around High Wycombe.
> Incidentally I went for the T rated ones, figured that I would never be going at 118mph in the snow.


Having lived and gone to school in Wycombe, I can imagine exactly the situation - lived in Booker, went to School at the top of Amersham hill - fun in the snow.

I had reckoned on the same with the "T" ratings.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Having lived and gone to school in Wycombe, I can imagine exactly the situation - lived in Booker, went to School at the top of Amersham hill - fun in the snow.
> 
> I had reckoned on the same with the "T" ratings.


RGS then, did you know that two years or so back they closed Amersham hill, Marlow Hill, Hamilton Road, Hammersley lane and the tow big hills that go up to Downley, Wycombe was gridlocked, took me two hours to leave work in Easton street BT exchange, go past the police station and up Crendon street, met the road closed sign in Amersham hill and turned left into castle street, the down to the high street and back to the exchange, would normally take 2-3 minutes normally. Ended up walking home up the middle of Amersham hill with around 200 other stranded people
With the Ultragrips, they are a godsend round here.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Only reason I'm going winter tyres is my boy goes to school at the bottom of a long steep windy hill so any extra grip is great, plus I've 300bhp through the front wheels lol.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, I was at RGS 1972-78.

That must have been a nightmare with those roads closed. We lived in New Road, I can remember it being grid-locked on more than one occasion with snow. There again, our first winter up north in Scotland (1981-2), we had snow for over three months and the temp went down to -25˚c.

Wycombe seems like a lifetime ago now, but had many happy times there and in Marlow.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a set of Hankook icebear w300 ones and they perform really well,not a hardcore winter tyre more of perfromance one but grips well in the wet.

http://www.blackcircles.com/tyres/brands/hankook/icebear-w300


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm deffo going Avon Ice Tourer unless there's a massive deal on something else


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Do Avon Ice Tourer have a special advantage on performance or price, Avon isn't a brand I'm familiar with.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Do Avon Ice Tourer have a special advantage on performance or price, Avon isn't a brand I'm familiar with.


Not massively on performance if you go by the tests (mostly German ones) but user reviews were mostly positive. They were very much a middling/average performer in the tests iirc, but they were absolutely faultless on my sisters car. I mentioned before, a 330D auto (e90) which she covers about 500miles a week in (mainly around Bradford and driving up and down the A1/A19 to Sunderland).

Pricewise, they were about £110 a corner for, iirc again, 225/40/18 (whatever the size is usually on the front 18's of a 3 series, she went with all round). At the time, that was a very competitive price vs other premium brands (which started at about £150 a corner) and was the cheapest winter tyre without going for a "budget" branded tyre.

Avon are a British tyre maker. Not massively known but they do sponsor a couple of racing series' and are generally quite well spoken of in the press

Picture of the tread pattern of them


----------



## DirtyDog (Aug 11, 2009)

Similar 'hilly' situation here in rural Ireland. 
When you go out our drive, you have a choice of either a) steep decent or b) steep sheltered decent to contend with. The latter is usually worse!?!

Makes it fun for herself on the icy mornings!

Hence holding on to Ron Burgundy aka our old '96 Audi A6(C4) Avant quattro & kitting it with winter tyres is a no brainier. It has the worst case of lacquer peel this forum would ever see - you can peel it off in sheets - but it's a great workhorse!

I have the winter tyre ridiculers annually, usually people that are happy with having whatever was cheapest in their local tyre depot when they were running slicks on each corner & eventually had to cough up to fulfil a legal requirement! 

Sure we don't get much snow; they're a waste of money; you're putting them in too soon etc. 
Mostly given up trying to educate the uninitiated regarding 'cold weather tyres' & their advantages at this stage. Cold & wet in the winter - then a T rated (bald) summer tyre from an unrecognisable manufacturer is your only man! lol. Rant over....

Funnily enough, I'd gone with a 'H' for the Goodyears too, but the Conti's have a very high 'V' speed rating. 
Hopefully they won't be made of chocolate!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

vredestein wintrac xtreme - use them on our Evo 6


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

johanr77 said:


> I've used vredestein snowtrac 3 for my winter tyres last three winters, been brilliant, never get stuck and no bother pulling away in fairly deep snow.
> 
> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Vredestein/Snowtrac-3.htm
> 
> Have driven a car with the higher performance Wintrax Xtreme and they are really good, almost like driving with a normal summer tyre on.


Can't go wrong with Vredestein winter tryes


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Vredestein is where I'm looking at present - thanks guys.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Another vote for Vredestein Wintrac Xtreme. 

I've had them on my Golf GTD for the last two winters and very impressed in both colder weather and the heavy snow we had.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive ordered some Vredstein Wintrac extremes for my Sportage this year. 

Got good reviews everywhere I looked and had some Sessantas on a previous Focus ST.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

chrissy_bwoy said:


> Ive ordered some Vredstein Wintrac extremes for my Sportage this year.


They are fantastic. I've had a set on my Lexus RX300 all through the past 2 years (this will be their third winter) and I would get them again without a second thought.

Braking in the cold is night and day compared to non-winter tyres I had before (Pirelli Scorpion STR) and even in the summer they aren't bad, there's been no brown trouser moments from them. They've still got loads of tread on too.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Don't laugh... but has anyone experience of Lassa winter tyres? I chap I know who has run winters for a good few years, swears by them 

Apparently a joint venture involving Bridgestone in Turkey...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just ordered my 225/40/18 Avon Ice Touring ST for 350 delivered which I didn't think was too bad


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm going to order Vredesteins this week.

Can anyone suggest an somewhere who will fit my tyres to my wheels at a good price - what should I expect to pay for fitting?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

cheap place for tyres guys http://www.mytyres.co.uk/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

NornIron said:


> Don't laugh... but has anyone experience of Lassa winter tyres? I chap I know who has run winters for a good few years, swears by them
> 
> Apparently a joint venture involving Bridgestone in Turkey...





> The foundations of Lassa, which has now celebrated its 30th anniversary in the tire business as Turkey's leading established brand, were laid back in 1974. Founded by the Sabancı Group of Companies and partners, Lassa was renamed Brisa ten years after starting production in 1978, after becoming a joint venture partner with Japanese giant Bridgestone Corporation,. Today Lassa tires are produced with Brisa's latest technology and Research and Development studies.


Their winters look a lot like the Bridgestone Blizzaks too


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I'm going to order Vredesteins this week.
> 
> Can anyone suggest an somewhere who will fit my tyres to my wheels at a good price - what should I expect to pay for fitting?


I've just been quoted 12.50 a tyre if that helps


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

danwel said:


> I've just been quoted 12.50 a tyre if that helps


I pay the same at my local tyre company which includes a new valve and balance. However they only fit/refit tyres that have been bought from them in the first place.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

shl-kelso said:


> I pay the same at my local tyre company which includes a new valve and balance. However they only fit/refit tyres that have been bought from them in the first place.


I rang and asked and they said they'd fit them. I also know them quite well


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Continental Wintercontact are amazing, very impressed!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I wanted to find out about winter tyres and came across this

https://www.abi.org.uk/Insurance-and-savings/Products/Motor-insurance/Winter-tyres

Where I work is quite remote and I never thought about fitting winter tyres. If the weather is not that bad and the roads stay dry for a long period will the tread get ripped up? I wonder if an all seasons tyre may work out better where I am in Bedfordshire?


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

In the process of getting new Winter tyres sorted as old ones have lasted 2 years and getting a bit too low... 
Last time i purchased i got them in November but wondered when it's best value to get them, i have looked on Camskill and probably getting Conti Winter Contact and they're currently at £121 each but wondered if the prices tend to go up or down in a month or two when it's time to change...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Tom H said:


> In the process of getting new Winter tyres sorted as old ones have lasted 2 years and getting a bit too low...
> Last time i purchased i got them in November but wondered when it's best value to get them, i have looked on Camskill and probably getting Conti Winter Contact and they're currently at £121 each but wondered if the prices tend to go up or down in a month or two when it's time to change...


I bought my wintrac extremes early in the year and they were £115 each, by the time winter had come they had risen to over £200.


----------



## corey101 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know there high performance summer tyres but iv ran goodyear eagle f1's through now my second winter and there absolutely fine, wet grip is amazing with them, cant comment on snow, ice etc as my car doesnt leave the drive then lol


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Ive got vredstein wintrac extremes on my bmw coupe, and they are very good.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I'm going to order Vredesteins this week.
> 
> Can anyone suggest an somewhere who will fit my tyres to my wheels at a good price - what should I expect to pay for fitting?


see if mytyres has a fitting agent on their books near you... then ring fitting agent ask and mention cash rather than going through mytyres 

or look here:

http://www.vredestein.com/car-tyres/dealers

it worked out £6 dearer for 2 supplied and fitted at the approved stockest over my tyres and local tyre place for fitting....

oh and before ordering consult your handbook to ensure your within manufacturers specification for winter tyres.... This soon shuts up any insurance company... "the size and rating is listed in the owners handbook"


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Andy, which reminds me I must get the tyres ordered as the car's production week has been confirmed and it should be with my in seven weeks.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive just ordered 4 uniroyals for my van today, should be here this week, but ill hold off getting them fitted till we hit november

cheapest i can find online is £44 each, + postage. ive been quoted £54 fitted by a local guy i use, who i trust. bargain


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just ordered 4 x Conti WinterContact TS850 for SWMBO's Golf... £68 all-in from my local tyre fitter :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What size were they ?


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I wanted to find out about winter tyres and came across this
> 
> https://www.abi.org.uk/Insurance-and-savings/Products/Motor-insurance/Winter-tyres
> 
> Where I work is quite remote and I never thought about fitting winter tyres. If the weather is not that bad and the roads stay dry for a long period will the tread get ripped up? I wonder if an all seasons tyre may work out better where I am in Bedfordshire?


Put vredestein quatrac 3 all seasons on my 530i about 8k ago. They still look new and I didn't get stuck all winter


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got 4 avon ice touring st 225 40 18 92v xl from mytyres £88 each inc delivery


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Ive just used the services of www.event-tyres.co.uk to purchase 2 matching tyres to the existing 2 winter tyres ive already got.

The didn't sell the tyres but a email to ask , got me a return call and they sourced the tyres and I had them fitted yesterday.

Mobile fitting too and they came to my place. All supplied and fittings included in the price too.

Very good priced too.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

stevetdci said:


> what size were they ?


195/65r15


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Goodyear Ultragrip 8 

Were absolutely epic last winter (FWD astra)


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nokian WR D3 - Unbelievable tyres. Found myself crawling up hill in 5/6 inches of snow in a Fiat Panda 

Not just great in the snow either, the car gripped like **** to a blanket on cold wet roads all through last winter. :thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Just bought a set of Goodyear Ultragrip 8's. 

Get fitted on friday so heres hoping they work well with the quattro


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Not just great in the snow either, the car gripped like **** to a blanket on cold wet roads all through last winter. :thumb:


another good point, great grip in the wet! :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been using Uniroyal MS Plus 66 winter tyres for the last two winters - been absolutely brilliant.

15inch 195/65/15 cost me £50 a corner including fitting from a little tyre place in Croydon.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally ordered Continental Winter Contact TS850s on Borbet 16" CC Silver 5-spoke alloys.

This video should be enough to convince anyone.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DW58 said:


> This video _*should be enough*_ to convince anyone.


I bet you it's not though :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

m1pui said:


> I bet you it's not though :lol:


I'm willing to bet we'd come up with the same list of know-it-alls as well.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Great video. It's the first one I've seen doing a direct comparison of 4x4 vs winter tyres but the findings are what I would have expected having used both in snow.

I manage to get around fine with quattro and summer tyres, only failing once the other year when the snow was halfway up my bumper and the car just couldn't plough through it, but I know she'd be unstoppable on winters 

What with that and the added benefits of the softer compounds during the colder but non-snowy months, winter tyres are a no brainer really, providing you can afford them.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just bought a set of Nokian WR A3's for my XF. RWD and cold, slippery surfaces do not mix.

Decided to go cheap and bought a set of Jaguar S-Type 17" wheels and the 235/55 R17 Nokians. Just under £600 for both and I'm happy with that 

Incidentally I bought the tyres from www.oponeo.co.uk as they were the cheapest


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Decided to go cheap and bought a set of Jaguar S-Type 17" wheels and the 235/55 R17 Nokians. Just under £600 for both and I'm happy with that
> 
> Incidentally I bought the tyres from www.oponeo.co.uk as they were the cheapest


With a bit of research and out of the box thinking, you can get sorted at very reasonable prices with a lot of cars.

Other half has a 1 series and managed to pick up some 16" wheels off an e46 3 series for the princely sum of £45 from eBay. Tyres (Maloya Davos) came in at just over £50 a corner from MyTyres and £40 to get them mounted and balanced from our local mobile fitter. Splashed out a bit extra on some tyre bags but all in cost was still a bit under £300.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've ordered a set of bags and a storage stand to protect my investment, after all my summer tyres/wheels will be coming off of the new car with only delivery milage on them, so they'll need protection/TLC over the winter until the winter wheels/tyres come off in March or thereabouts.

I ordered one of these - there are plenty of designs available and not expensive.



















I've ordered a set of these to protect the tyres.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooh yes. I forgot about having the tyre tree. Well that pushes me a little over the £300 I stated before :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What's a couple of quid between storing them neatly and messily? 

Speaking of which, where'n the hell am I going to put that thing? :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I just asked on the Jaguar forum about those stands to hear what's the point.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

m1pui said:


> With a bit of research and out of the box thinking, you can get sorted at very reasonable prices with a lot of cars.
> 
> Other half has a 1 series and managed to pick up some 16" wheels off an e46 3 series for the princely sum of £45 from eBay. Tyres (Maloya Davos) came in at just over £50 a corner from MyTyres and £40 to get them mounted and balanced from our local mobile fitter. Splashed out a bit extra on some tyre bags but all in cost was still a bit under £300.


Unfortunately 16" would be too small on the XF, 17" is bad enough!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Unfortunately 16" would be too small on the XF, 17" is bad enough!


Wasn't saying you could mimic what I did, but you have done basically what I was saying.

Am guessing buying wheels for an S-Type was considerably cheaper than picking up XF ones and dropping down sizes often opens up less expensive tyres too.

If I'd bought 16" wheels from a 1-series, it would've cost me several times what the e46 ones were. Even a set of new steel wheels was going to cost more than the wheels I bought.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah that's right.

I have 20" on my XF at the minute and another set of those would be £1k plus. 18" XF wheels are about £500 but as they are 18" tyres are another £40-50 a corner. 17" wheels seemed the best choice and these S-Type wheels aren't too bad styling wise. I'm going to paint them anthracite and hopefully they will hide their smallness a bit better.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the approx tread depth of new winter tyres? If looking at part worn winter tyres, would a tyre with approx 5-6mm tread be suffice?

I require 2 tyres for my winter wheels, and a little short on cash atm.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

From what I've read, at 4-5mm the effectiveness of winter tyres is greatly reduced.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

RD55 DUN said:


> Does anyone know the approx tread depth of new winter tyres? If looking at part worn winter tyres, would a tyre with approx 5-6mm tread be suffice?
> 
> I require 2 tyres for my winter wheels, and a little short on cash atm.


My winter tyre came with 9mm tread depth. After last winter my rear tyres had 8mm remaining and front 6mm.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> Does anyone know the approx tread depth of new winter tyres? If looking at part worn winter tyres, would a tyre with approx 5-6mm tread be suffice?
> 
> I require 2 tyres for my winter wheels, and a little short on cash atm.


So they might not perform as good as new. But 5-6mm is better than 3mm/bald/etc if that's what you've got now.

As said before, I think the new depth is about 8-9mm depending on the tyre

Are they decent tyres to start with?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The particular tyres i had seen that were used with 5-6mm were barum and pirelli.

Ive also seen a few tyres that are brand's that ive never heard of, such as Aoteli, Nokian, Star Performer etc, which are new but cheap, id probably avoid these however.

The ones i have that are bald are Dunlop Winter Sport


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Read up on Nokian. They are a Finnish company and their winter tyres get rave reviews. I've just bought some.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> The particular tyres i had seen that were used with 5-6mm were barum and pirelli.
> 
> Ive also seen a few tyres that are brand's that ive never heard of, such as Aoteli, *Nokian,* Star Performer etc, which are new but cheap, id probably avoid these however.
> 
> The ones i have that are bald are Dunlop Winter Sport


There's nothing at all wrong with Nokian and if you can get them in budget you're onto a winner. The other 2 brands you mentioned alongside them aren't even in the same league


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw Nokian top a review I read yesterday in one of the top Auto magazines.

Certainly a good make - find a good price and grab it.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Was a time when Nokian first came into the British market that you could get them relatively cheap but they've crept up in price now. My dad used them when he lived in Norway, top tyres. Did see that Auto Express article and I'm not surprised they top the tree.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My wheels/tyres arrived from MrWinterTyres.co.uk this afternoon - can't fault that for an order placed on Sunday afternoon delivered from one end of the country (Kent) to me in NE Scotland. Lovely Contis on very tidy-looking Borbet alloys. The VW centre-caps for the alloys also arrived by mail today. 

I'll get them cleaned with panel wipe over the weekend and then put C5 on the wheels and T1 on the tyres ready to fit onto my new Mk7 Golf when I take delivery next Wednesday (20th).


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just had my Nokian WR D3's fitted yesterday to my Honda CRV. So far so good, good amount of grip as you would expect from a new set of tyres. I've had Vredestein Snowtrac 3's and Goodyear Ultragrip 8's before hand so I have a good idea of what to expect from them, albeit on a different car. I'll update the thread after our first snow.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

ive finally got my 2 new tyres fitted , so ready to go and swap them over now. 

So I will have 4 hankook tyres , fingers crossed they will be ok


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've got some Dunlop Winter Sport 3Ds coming soon.
Set of 4 with 6.5mm tread on 17" alloys for £300.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Purchased some winter sunitrac's today 225/40/18 at only £60 each +vat budget but look a good enough tyre.... Time will tell!!! 

Steve


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hoping to get my winter wheels/tyres on at the weekend, picking up the new car tomorrow morning. 

The winter weather here in NE Scotland has already started, first snow last night and icy as heck this morning.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome to see so many people making the swap. Not many people saw the point in winter tyres when I first started using them. Hopefully word of mouth will carry on this trend and will become normal for most.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There's certainly far fewer "I don't need" or "there's no point of" posts this year.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> There's certainly far fewer "I don't need" or "there's no point of" posts this year.


I don't need those silly winter tyres 

Well to be fair, I live in the flattest part of england pretty much and if there is more than a few inches of snow, the zed acts as a snow plough which doesn't work out so well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Work put 4 new Toyo winter tyres on the back of the transit tipper which is RWD and it's made a huge difference in the snow this morning.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I don't need those silly winter tyres
> 
> Well to be fair, I live in the flattest part of england pretty much and if there is more than a few inches of snow, the zed acts as a snow plough which doesn't work out so well


I guess there's no real need for "winters" on your mobile hairdressing salon


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> I guess there's no real need for "winters" on your mobile hairdressing salon


I just strap my curling tongs and blowdrier to the front and that melts all the snow y'see


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well done that man :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My Nokians have arrived. Just need to fit them now once I've refurbed the wheels.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fitted my winter wheels yesterday (now that the temps have dropped).


F11 Winter Wheels-1 by Chris_911Carrera, on Flickr


----------

